# Susquehanna Valley Hunting



## foragingfamily (Apr 30, 2013)

I live in the Susquehanna Valley and have been out several times and not seen a single hint of morels. Is it possible that it's still too cold up here? The nighttime temps have not yet reached the 50s as the Michigan board B-Rock suggested said were ideal- http://www.northerncountrymorels.com/

Dandelions are blooming at lower altitudes, but I've been hunting the mountainsides of State Game Lands.

Anyone in or near this area have any luck?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ronmissy (Apr 25, 2013)

I live in Tioga County Near Wellsboro and havent found anything yet..Maybe this weekend will get them started.


----------



## arblack45 (Apr 30, 2013)

Went out yesterday near Lock Haven and harvested 84 greys and 2 whities...


----------



## millstream (Apr 26, 2013)

I went for a walk around my woods last night in northern Pa. I live in a valley where 4 mountains converge so I have north, south, east and west facing woods. Went for a walk on the south and east facing slopes and didn't see a nothin'. Good thing I didn't embarrass myself and bring along a bag. Did bring back 2 deer ticks, though... First time I ever had one on me. 8-O


----------



## foragingfamily (Apr 30, 2013)

Went out yesterday and still nothing. Either they aren't out yet or I'm looking in the wrong places. Mayflowers are about to bloom and ramps are rampant ;-0 so it might be the spots I'm picking.


----------

